# Favorite hunting/fishing book



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd like to get a list of people's favorite outdoor books or stories. Any type could be included as long as they pertain to either outdoor adventure, nature, fishing or hunting. I can start it off by naming a few great stories:

Never Cry Wolf -- Farley Mowat
A River Runs Through It and Other Stories -- Norman Maclean
Giants in the Earth -- O.E. Rolvaag
The Sea-Wolf -- Jack London
The Long Walk, a True Story of a trek to freedom -- Slavomir Rawicz
Touching the Void -- Joe Simpson
Walden -- Thoreau


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow...looks like I've got my work cut out for me....haven't read any of them?


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

seabass said:


> A River Runs Through It and Other Stories -- Norman Maclean
> ]
> 
> I liked the movie so much that I whent and bought the book.
> ...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

MOSSBACK said:


> The journals of Lewis and Clark: Why has'nt someone made a movie about the greatest expedition of North America yet? Talk about action, danger and adventure this one has it all.


The journals are one of the next one my list to read. I'm also going to be starting the Custar one as well.


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

When I was younger I really liked My Side of the Mountain.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

A few of my favorites:

_Undaunted Courage_ by Stephen Ambrose (an absolute read for anybody who has spent time along the Missouri River)

_A Sand County Almanac_ by Aldo Leopold (a must read for anybody who has ever picked up either a fishing rod or gun)

_Into The Wild_ by John Krakauer

_Playing God In Yellowstone_ and _In a Dark Wood_ by Alston Chase

_Song of the Dodo_ by David Quammen

_The Perfect Storm_ by Sebastian Junger

_A Brief History of Time_ by Stephen Hawking

and lastly *anything* by Stephen J. Gould or Richard Dawkins


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Anything written by Gordon Macquarie,such as:stories of the old duck hunters.If you havnt read any of his books,you are really missing out.Another good book is,a sand county almanac by Aldo Leupold.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Man-Eaters of Kumaon & also The Man-Eating Leopard of Rudraprayag by Jim Corbett, (India) these will raise your hair

The Year Long Day by Maxwell and Ruud--- (Spitzenberg), polar bears

Brown Feathers, (upland and waterfowl

Hunter! by JA Hunter--- (Africa),

anything by Capstick---(Africa),

Wanderings of an Elphant Hunter by WDM Bell

Enjoy.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Shane.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Hell I was there by Elmer Keith

The life of a hunter and rancher by Teddy Roosevelt while living in North Dakota.

These are as ******* as you can get.


----------



## big_buck14 (Jan 28, 2004)

Anything by Gary Paulson. Wow can he write some good bucks.

And heres a war book. Guns Up its bout the nietnam war (just thought d put it down since i just got done reading it)


----------



## big_buck14 (Jan 28, 2004)

i meant books not bucks lol hunting on the minda again


----------



## lead gander (Sep 3, 2002)

The green hills of africa, Ernest Hemmingway. Segurd Olsens books.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The Labrador Retriever, the History, the People-Richard Wolters
Drummer in the woods- Burton Spiller
Gun Dogs and Bird Guns- Charley Waterman
Wing and Shot - Whele ( about the greatest line of bird dogs on this earth)
The Upland Gunners Book- George Bird Evans
Shotguns and Shooting- McIntosh 
Shotgunning, The Art and Science- Brister ( I learned a lot from this one)
Instinctive Shooting- G. Fred Asbell (Just a little paperback but the best Archery instuction book I've ever read, full of very practical advice that will make you a better archer)


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned "The Old Man and the Sea" by Earnest Hemingway. That one is definately worth reading.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Anything by Patrick McManus :rollin:


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

tumblebuck said:


> Anything by Patrick McManus :rollin:


My two faves from PM--Real Ponies Don't Go Oink & They Shoot Canoes Don't they?


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

seabass... Jack Londons "Sea Wolf" is a great story. Have you read the rest of his stuff?

Gordon MacQuarrie is the single best outdoor writer of the last century. If you havent read his stories you are truly in for a treat.

The new book by Harold Duebbert is very good, Wildfowling In North Dakota- 1873-1903"

Norm Seymour's new book "Living A Dream, The Education Of A Duck Hunter" is also very good.

My favorite dog story is "Nip & Tuck" by Ray Holland (1939)

If you like Aldo Leopold, try anything written by Sigurd Olson, you will treasure it. He writes a lot about the far north.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

The Four Periods of The Rut

Dick Idol


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

The Old Man and The Sea :wink:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

A Sand County Almanac is my personal favorite. :thumb: The forsight of the Leupold is astonishing.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Wood Duck: yes, I find a lot of Jack London's books entertaining.

_Guns, Germs and Steel _is another book some of you might like. Also _Desert Solitaire _by Edward Abbey.

Thanks a lot for the recommendations people... and I'd like to see more. Part of the reason why I asked for this list is because, sadly, I will be out of the country for the next 9 months. I won't be around for any fall Nodak salmon/walleye/trout fishing or pheasant and duck hunting. Major bummer.  I will be, however, accumulating some of these books to take with me; so hopefully that will ease the pain. Thanks for that. I'm going to try to catch some zanders (European walleye cousin) while I'm over there... so that'll help too!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Good luck what are you going over there for?


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

I have a research project at Wageningen University, The Netherlands. Basically, will work on the genetics of disease resistance in tomato. Gotta make sure the tomatoes in those Big Macs look good!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I started hunting in 1959. I read anything and everyting by Jack O'Conner. Believed every word and it's all true today. :sniper:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Sea bass,Buy the stories of the old duck hunters trilogy(sp?) by MacQuarrie.You will find youself reading the same stories over and over.He is that good of an outdoor writer.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

zogman said:


> I started hunting in 1959. I read anything and everyting by Jack O'Conner. Believed every word and it's all true today. :sniper:


Good one zogman, I have'nt read any of his books but all of his articles keep me on the edge of my seat. I love reading his articles when he was the shooting editor for outdoor life.


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

_My side of the mountain_ Got me started. falconer_3 get it?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> I have a research project at Wageningen University, The Netherlands. Basically, will work on the genetics of disease resistance in tomato. Gotta make sure the tomatoes in those Big Macs look good!


Seabass I was over in the Netherlands a couple years ago on business if you are single you will go nuts there are more beautiful women there than pheasants in ND. They are all tall and incredible looking, I'm 6'4" so I really was amazed to be average height among their young people. The guy I was visiting was an old married fart like me and he told me that this generation of young 20 somethings are one of the tallest people in the world on average and they don't know why. We traveled by train to Switzerland and there was a girl on the train that I wouldn't of been the least bit surprised if she sprouted angel wings and flew off. 
On the down side everything is pretty pricey, but I really liked it the Dutch were extremely friendly people. I love bicycles and they have some really sophisticated drivelines on theirs, gas was about 7 bucks a gallon when I was there. If you get fed up you can go to a "coffee shop" get a cup of coffee, a pastry, and a joint and be back hunting in ND in a couple seconds :lol: Its definitely different.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Note to self:
do not show thread to girlfriend.

Bobm: I just read something too about the Dutch girls being the tallest on average in the world. Crazy. I've already spent a little time over there before and I also noticed that the average girl seems to be possibly better looking that the average girl here. Yikes. Ever been to Spain? oh my... same is true.

I wonder if I'll be at the said coffee show above while reading Nodak Outdoors? Probably...
Note to self:
Do not allow myself to post messages on Nodak Outdoors while sitting in smoky Amsterdam coffee shop.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: yeah you could be in big trouble..with any luck at all!


----------

